# Two non-stop flights New York to Singapore from 27 March



## jis (Jan 12, 2022)

Soon there will be two non stop flights a day between New York and Singapore. Singapore Airlines is restoring the EWR-SIN non stop while keeping the JFK-SIN non stop. In addition it has a third one stop flight JFK - FRA - SIN.

The non stops use Airbus 350ULR and have a block time of around eighteen and a half hours.









Singapore Airlines goes triple daily to New York, with the return of non-stop Newark flights


Singapore Airlines will serve New York three times a day for the first time in its history, with non-stop A350 ULR flights to Newark making a comeback in March.




mainlymiles.com





I had flown the original EWR - SIN non stop flown using an Airbus 340-500 several times. In the winter it mostly flew a southerly route across Russia and India to Singapore, as does the JFK - SIN flight many a days these days. Since my final destination was Kolkata, it was kind of goofy flying right over Kolkata to Singapore only to retrace steps a little later. I did that often on SQ Business Class, and once First Class. Even on that short flight, what a treat!


----------



## Maglev (Jan 12, 2022)

Here's that plane just after passing over my home (12-9-2021, 8:51 am PST):


----------

